# Keeper



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear the old girl got a clean bill of health. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Agree wtih you deciison...she is definitely a Keeper with her beautiful face.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She is beautiful and I am so glad she got a good checkup!
Whoo hoo! Way to go Keeper.::smooch:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Hank, when I saw Keeper's name on the thread, it scared the crap out of me!!!!
I am SO glad she is doing great!!!!! What a relief for you and I agree. Why mess with a good thing!

I think Keeper is so beautiful and in your sig she looks so graceful. : ) 
Bless her!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You don't know how GOOD this makes me feel. So many of our Goldens are gone too soon and it's too sad. You and Keeper have been blessed with 13 years, I wouldn't look for worries either. Give her a throat rub for me...it was Sam's favorite.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*YEA!!!!!!!!*​​Here's to the "seasoned" ladies -​
​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so relieved that Keeper is a pound heavier and thriving. What a loved and cared for girl- it's so heartening and inspiring.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wonderful news!! Keep up the good work and enjoy this special time with Keeper. Give her a big hug!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yahooo! great news!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow that's really good news about Keeper. Good job on your part. Give her lots of pampering, the old girl deserves it.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Wonderful news! I agree 100% with not bothering to go looking for stuff, she's strong now, and she'll continue to be as strong as she ought to be for being a beautiful white faced lady.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So happy to hear about Keeper!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Way to go Keeper and way to go Hank.

Keep enjoying that special golden lady.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah for Keeper. My brother has a Keeper too...sow did my grandfather. Special name to me :wavey:


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG...did I really spell "so"..."sow"....eeeeek!!!! dat wuz da buddy!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aw, that is great news. Keeper is such a beauty!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay!!! That is just great news... And I agree with you, no need for bloodwork!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is just wonderful news about Keeper. I agree with you on not doing all the tests. As long as she is doing good enjoy the time. She is just beautiful.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So glad you got encouraging news about Keeper!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's great!

What are the antibiotics for? Glad she is doing better!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Debles said:


> Oh Hank, when I saw Keeper's name on the thread, it scared the crap out of me!!!!


me too.... glad she's doing t-rific.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay Keeper! Stay strong and happy girl!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Great news! You think an awful lot like I do. I'd rather be happy and oblivious when it comes to situations like blood work and such.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hank that is wonderful news about Keeper. Give her extra treats from us.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> Oh Hank, when I saw Keeper's name on the thread, it scared the crap out of me!!!!
> I am SO glad she is doing great!!!!! What a relief for you and I agree. Why mess with a good thing!
> 
> I think Keeper is so beautiful and in your sig she looks so graceful. : )
> Bless her!


DITTO!!!!!!!!!!! phew!!!!! If it ain't broke DONT fix it!!!!!!! Yeah for Keeper:smooch:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

The Grand Dame has let it be known she is fat, sassy, and happy....what else could you hope for?
She's an elegant old girl, Hank


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Hank would like to say :wavey: to another Hank!

So glad to hear Keeper is doing so well. She looks so dignified and regal.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It must have felt so good to walk out of there with such incredible news. I'm glad Keeper can enjoy her golden years so fully, and I bet she charmed everybody at the vet's.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> That's great!
> 
> What are the antibiotics for? Glad she is doing better!



For a liver "issue". It has been on going for almost 3 years and we have done every test known to the veterinarian world and never have been able to tell just what it is. We would treat it with 30 days of bayril and she would be ok for a while then have a relapse. Each time the period between treatment and relapses grew shorter till last spring when we stopped the treatment she almost immediately slipped right back. And each relapse was more severe than the one before. The last time she even had a seizure which we think was a side effect of the toxicity of her system.


----------

